# gpedit.msc not working in Windows 7



## TeckKy (Jan 14, 2011)

I searched all the forum but can't find the solution, so I only left to post a new thread>>
The Group Policy Editor (gpedit.msc) is not running in Windows7 64bit Home Premium. 
1)I 'run'ned the command gpedit.msc through Administrator Rights or Administrator A/c even in Safe mode but Windows throws the error - 
Windows cannot find gpedit.msc, make sure.....

View attachment 4041

2)I even tried to locate and open, but cannot.
3)I tried to replace file - W7 32bit Enterprise through Virtual Machine - but all in vain.
 Thus I need a tough soln. as all relating problems like Autorun, Taskbar.. can be cured.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, gpedit is available in Ultimate, Enterprise and Professional editions only... You can try to get one of the many freeware admin software which provide various features covered by gpedit.msc...

Arun


----------

